# trapguard vs trap primer



## retire09 (Jun 30, 2011)

Would you allow a trapguard instead of a trap primer on a job where a primer line was missed on the under slab inspection? 2009 UPC


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes in our area.......


----------



## texas transplant (Jun 30, 2011)

In our area too.


----------



## pyrguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes here also


----------



## Jobsaver (Jul 1, 2011)

Either is okay in my state.


----------



## Mule (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes... We actually prefer them. Trap primers are notorious for failing.


----------



## ICE (Jul 1, 2011)

Is it Listed?  I watched a u-tube video and it looks interesting.  There may be situations where it will not work such as a commercial kitchen where the food prep sink is required to have a direct sewer connection.  For those, a downstream floor drain is required to prevent a backup in the sink.


----------



## pwood (Jul 1, 2011)

food prep sink,direct sewer connection?


----------



## Jobsaver (Jul 1, 2011)

2009 IPC: 802.1 Where required. Food-handling equipment and clear-water waste shall discharge through an indirect waste pipe as specified in Sections 802.1.1 through 802.1.8.


----------



## ICE (Jul 1, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> 2009 IPC: 802.1 Where required. Food-handling equipment and clear-water waste shall discharge through an indirect waste pipe as specified in Sections 802.1.1 through 802.1.8.


I don't have a copy of 2009 UPC at home so I looked at 2006 UPC and those sections are not there.  Trust me, I too thought it was strange when we adopted that policy.  We amend the codes so I'm sure my 2009 UPC has the requirement as I explained above.  When I questioned the policy I was told that floor sinks clog up with food particles with such regularity that they are a poor drain for a food sink.  A direct connection will keep the particles moving via scouring etc.  It's been several years that we have been doing this with without negative feedback.

An indirect connection safeguards against the sewer backing up into a sink and the required floor drain serves the same purpose with a direct connection.

Like a lot of policies around here, the wind could change direction tomorrow.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 1, 2011)

> An indirect connection safeguards against the sewer backing


An indirect connection safeguards against Bacteria from contaminating the food and thus making people sick. Health department even prohibits a direct connection in my state.

I don't want to eat in your jurisdiction.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 1, 2011)

In the IPC world, Food Prep sinks are usually directed in to one

of these types.




*PVC Floor Sinks*
​.


----------



## ICE (Jul 1, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I don't want to eat in your jurisdiction.


I don't blame you.  In some parts of my jurisdiction, a hubcap and a can of Sterno is a restaurant.


----------



## ARES (Jul 6, 2011)

The manufacturer stated that this does not eliminate the issue with evaporation of a trap. Therefore, the trap is still subject to evaporation and the trap primer is still required.


----------



## Span (Jul 6, 2011)

2009 UPC 801.2

Food and Beverage handling establishments still require indirect waste piping.


----------



## peach (Jul 9, 2011)

saw the greatest thing for trap primers... has an integrated backflow preventer and it drips into the trap continously.. good stuff!

traps that are continuously washed aren't the problem... it's those floor drains in rooms infrequently used/cleaned that are a problem.


----------

